#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De echte reden voor Hijab, volgens Bukhari

## watcher

Wisten jullie dit? Dit heb ik nog nooit eerder van moslims gehoord. 

Volgens deze *sahih* hadith van *Bukhari* is de totale lichaamsbedekking/*hijab* voor de islamitische vrouw *ingevoerd vanwege* de vroeg-islamitische *toiletgewoonten*.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sahih Bukhari - Ablutions (Wudu')*

 Sahih Bukhari Volume 1, Book 4, Number 148: 
Narrated 'Aisha: 
The wives of the Prophet used to go to Al-Manasi, a vast open place (near Baqia at Medina) to answer the call of nature at night. 'Umar used to say to the Prophet "Let your wives be veiled," but Allah's Apostle did not do so. One night Sauda bint Zam'a the wife of the Prophet went out at 'Isha' time and she was a tall lady. 'Umar addressed her and said, "I have recognized you, O Sauda." He said so, as he desired eagerly that the verses of Al-Hijab (the observing of veils by the Muslim women) may be revealed. So Allah revealed the verses of "Al-Hijab" (A complete body cover excluding the eyes). 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heeft iemand commentaar hierop? 

bedankt
groetjes

----------


## Simon

> _Geplaatst door watcher_ 
> *Heeft iemand commentaar hierop? 
> *


Zoals ik het lees dan heeft Umar door een rotsmoesje bij Mohammed op aangedrongen om tot een gebod te komen. Immers, er wordt gesuggereerd dat het feit dat hij de vrouw herkende door haar lengte kwam. Dat heeft hij misbruikt als argument voor de sluier. Het gebruik van sluiers zou daarin echter niks in verandert hebben: ze blijft herkenbaar door haar lengte. Verder wordt niet duidelijk wat nu problematisch is in het feit dat hij haar herkent. Er zijn vele Hadiths waarin verhaald wordt dat Mohammed zijn behoefte doet, op welkze wijze, in welke windrichting, in welk gezelschap etc.. Hier speelde herkenning blijkbaar geen rol. Mohammed is dacht ik ook pas 5 jaar voor zijn dood tot de openbaring van Al-Hijab gekomen.

Simon

----------


## watcher

> _Geplaatst door yehiyaayyash_ 
> *een hadieth is een vertelling va de profeet , ik lees hier louter een gebeurtenis .....*


Ja?... en? het is een *sahih* hadith van Bukhari. Check 'm in je eigen bronnen als je m'n citaat niet vertrouwd.... De site waarvan ik citeer is trouwens een islamitische site btw...

Simon: tja, het is een vreemd verhaal, die hadith..... 

Misschien krijgen we nog een verhelderend commentaar van 1 van de mosim broeders/zusters hier?

groetjes

----------


## tamsrimt

Ik weet niet wat jullie nou allemaal babbellen, maar de echte reden voor het dragen van een hijab is om stukje schoonheid te verbergen van de vrouw. Je draagt de hijab zodat je niet verleidelijk bent voor het andere geslacht. En op deze manier je zelf en het andere geslacht op het goede pad houd. En ik zal je vertellen ik heb afgelopen zomervakantie de koran gelezen en toen dacht ik ik ga een hoofddoek dragen, ik draag het nu een week. Verder doe ik geen make-up meer en draag ik bedekte kleding. En je weet niet half hoe gelukkig ik me voel. Je voelt je een stuk lekkerder, en zekerder want je hebt er een goed gevoel over en weet dat het juist is wat je doet

----------


## Nisrien

> _Geplaatst door tamsrimt_ 
> *Ik weet niet wat jullie nou allemaal babbellen, maar de echte reden voor het dragen van een hijab is om stukje schoonheid te verbergen van de vrouw. Je draagt de hijab zodat je niet verleidelijk bent voor het andere geslacht. En op deze manier je zelf en het andere geslacht op het goede pad houd. En ik zal je vertellen ik heb afgelopen zomervakantie de koran gelezen en toen dacht ik ik ga een hoofddoek dragen, ik draag het nu een week. Verder doe ik geen make-up meer en draag ik bedekte kleding. En je weet niet half hoe gelukkig ik me voel. Je voelt je een stuk lekkerder, en zekerder want je hebt er een goed gevoel over en weet dat het juist is wat je doet*


Mabroek! Alhamdoelillah dat Allah je de kracht en moed heeft gegeven, want laten we eerlijk zijn, een hijaab in deze maatschappij wordt niet zo gauw geaccepteerd. Maar weet dat je juist zit en laat niemand je wat anders inpraten. Allah swt zal je belonen InshaAllah!
Ma3a salama  :zwaai:

----------


## sjo

Kun je Bukhari niet eens negeren ? Tenslotte was die kerel geen profeet.......

groeten 
sjo

----------


## Aicha19

Saddaq Allahoe adziem. 

En weeeeer snap ik niet waarom Harrie hier op dit forum is...het enige wat jij doet is de dingen verkeerd vertellen en moslims beledigen...ik zou zeggen kom met je .... van de bank en zoek een baan ipv je tijd hier te verdoen!!! De huidige kleding is te duur voor moslims...ja hoor tuurlijk. alsof jij daariiets vanaf weet...  :plet:   

La hawla wa la qoewwata iella billah

----------


## cold

hallo allemaal, voor dat iemand over iets zo als hadith gaat praten moet hij/zij de benodige kennis hebben.de geleerden hebben hun leven gegeven om deze leer boven water tekrijgen,als je geen dokter bent ( bv) kan je geen medicijn aan zieken geven. de hejab is een verplichting daarmee dien je allah niet iemand anders ,hier mee wil allah laten bewijzen welke echte (moeamen) is.  :Smilie:  gelovig  :Smilie:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door cold_ 
> *hallo allemaal, voor dat iemand over iets zo als hadith gaat praten moet hij/zij de benodige kennis hebben.de geleerden hebben hun leven gegeven om deze leer boven water tekrijgen,als je geen dokter bent ( bv) kan je geen medicijn aan zieken geven. de hejab is een verplichting daarmee dien je allah niet iemand anders ,hier mee wil allah laten bewijzen welke echte (moeamen) is.  gelovig *



Was de Koran niet duidelijk en compleet? Heb je daarvoor twee sprookjesschrijvers nodig om het uit te leggen?

hadiths=verzonnen verhaaltjes= politiek=onbetouwbaar dus geen bron voor religie.


Het wordt tijd dat ze die boekjes in de fik steken met Binladen er bovenop.

----------

